# Duty Free MAC



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 16, 2007)

I was just wondering if there was a Duty Free MAC counter in the Melbourne Airport?

I know theres one in the Sydney one, so was wondering if Melbourne Airport has one too.


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Mar 16, 2007)

mmm i dont think so


----------



## girlambrosia (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope. Checked twice, and asked. No such luck


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlambrosia* 

 
_Nope. Checked twice, and asked. No such luck _

 

Aww, thanks for that.

no 20% off for me then


----------



## pinkfrangipani (Sep 13, 2007)

I know I am a bit late lol- but there is now a MAC in the Duty Free in Melbourne airport, I was thrilled to see it when I was there in July


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Sep 18, 2007)

Ooo yay! I've got some relatives coming over from NZ soon. Do they have a good range there? Any collections or just perm stuff?


----------



## chameleonmary (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG i was just about to ask what kinda discount you get at duty free as my friend went overseas armed with my list!


----------



## archangeli (Sep 18, 2007)

The prices at duty free usually isn't "discounted" per-se but they do have special brush sets and palettes that aren't available at the counters or stores.

Unless you're a flight attendant - then depending on the airport you can get either 15% or 20% off


----------



## pinkfrangipani (Sep 18, 2007)

Eyeshadows were $24, nice discount!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course I wasnt expecting to see them so I couldnt decide and only ended up with one! lol
   I didn't notice how much the Lip stuff or anything else was but I assume the discount would be a similar percentage.
I was there in mid-July and they had the Strange Hybrid display out, and yes they also had some travel palettes (one that caught my eye was one with two eyeshadows and a blush, Satin Taupe and Swish not sure what the blush was nor how much it was) It looked to me like pretty much the whole range of regular colours.
   The range of duty free makeup seems a lot bigger now, more brands there that I don't remember seeing before. Oh and yeah the Melbourne Duty Free is cheaper than NZ at least on Chanel! Of course still pricey compared to the US but oh well we are used to that lol.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 5, 2008)

Yay, only just saw these replys. So glad there is one in melb airport now, here i come ;P


----------



## lolemily (Apr 17, 2008)

There's a MAC counter at the international departure bit of the Tullamarine airport. Not sure if it's duty-free (I'm guessing so).


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 11, 2008)

I was so excited to see the duty free counter when i was leaving for fiji in june. Dont be stupid like me, and leave your purchases for the trip home, because you can only access it when you leave the country, not returning. Der cindy.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 12, 2008)

I was at the MAC counter in Sydney international a couple of weeks ago and they still have loads of dazzleglass and some neo sci fi things.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 29, 2008)

I know this is a stupid question. But are you able to get it duty free at the melb one if your seeing someone off or something? Sorry just not sure.


----------



## littleinkpot (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_I know this is a stupid question. But are you able to get it duty free at the melb one if your seeing someone off or something? Sorry just not sure._

 
No, it's after you go through customs. All duty free shopping is done that way as you have to be leaving the country in order to not pay tax on those items.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok. thanks alot!


----------



## Seary_Fairy (May 27, 2009)

Do any kiwi girls know if there is a MAC at the Auckland International departures?


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Seary_Fairy* 

 
_Do any kiwi girls know if there is a MAC at the Auckland International departures? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i dont think so sorry. you could try going to one of the stores, as shops over here do duty free for travellers


----------



## anita22 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Seary_Fairy* 

 
_Do any kiwi girls know if there is a MAC at the Auckland International departures? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry, there's no MAC and neither are there other stores that offer duty-free MAC products. I checked up when I left NZ last month. If you can get it in Oz when you leave, do!


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm going to Europe at the end of July, I hope I don't spend all my savings at the MAC duty free at Melbourne airport


----------



## celestia (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope this time they haven't been "out of stock for months" again >>;


----------

